# Truck bed carriers



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Getting a new truck and wanted to know if there are any racks out there that will hold bikes with wheels on. I would be hauling DH and AM bikes with larger volume tires but don't like the idea of them draped along the tailgate with the tailgate pad. Ideally i would like to be able to lock them too. I have seen the Thule insta gator but that is just too much, and i have seen the ones that are a DIY pipe but not sold on that idea. Any help would be appreciated. THanks


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Try searching. Many threads on this topic.


----------



## robpad (Oct 31, 2011)

Advantage bike rack truck carrier, check Amazon, picked one up for $95. works great holds 4 bikes.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought a Trex deck board (no rotting), cut to the correct width, two QD fork mounts and done. about 35 bucks in stuff, 10 minutes of work and its GTG.

I just let the board rest on the bed just behind the front of the bed and its fine, bike has riden like this close to 1k miles and no issues. 

I also installed a large HD "bull ring" on the front of the bed wall to run a chain/cable through if I have to stop off somewhere on the way to/from riding.

I'll post a pic when I get home.

J-


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. I will check out the Advantage rack, it seems nice. 
jjc155- would love to see what you have made.

Thanks!


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

meSSican said:


> Thank you for the replies. I will check out the Advantage rack, it seems nice.
> jjc155- would love to see what you have made.
> 
> Thanks!


I'll get pics up either tonight or tommorrow (this was my work weekend and with OT I have been here over 40 hours :madman.

J-


----------



## robpad (Oct 31, 2011)

pics of the Advantage carrier. took the spacers off one so my 29er would fit better.


----------



## focotacoma (May 3, 2010)

I step my bikes in motor bike style, with lightly less heavy duty straps (works really well and the bikes are very stable. Depending on what truck you have their are multitude of options. I got some of these Floor Mount Tray - Tuf Rack Store which you can either bolt straight to your bed or to a piece of weather resistant lumber (trex decking material) similar to what jjc115 suggested with the qr skewers, but this way your bike doesn't need to have a standard qr axle, and you can keep both wheels on.

Tufrack : Get your ride on

Also saw these awhile back, probably the best option (but i don't know if the company is still around or not)

Sierra Coast Cargo Racks Fat Boy - GearReview.com


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

*heres mine*

Here the pics of my simple/cheap one. Got the mounts on sale for 10 bucks a piece and the the 6inch Trex composite deck board was from some scrap that I had (would be about 10 bucks if u needed to buy one).

Cut the board to width, attach the mounts where u want em ( i cheated mine towards the rear a tad to clear my toneau cover when it is rolled up). Total "build" time is about 10 minutes, if you work slow.

The board is not attched to the bed in any way, just the weight of the board and the bike(s) that keep it in place. Like I said in my other post it does not move with the bikes attached. I suppose you could attach it to the bed some how if you wanted.


















rides in the back of this, lol










Hope this helps,

J-


----------



## jbird720 (May 8, 2012)

Like the idea of the Advantage carrier, would be nice when camping to have a bike rack


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

I made one out of PVC, it's similar to the advantage rack. I made one side of each of the slots adjustable so the rack works great on all my bikes from road to fatbikes!

We'll see how durability is, but it cost $40 and an hour of my time so even a single season is fine with me


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just strap mine in the back the same way I load my dirt bikes. Doesn't require a rack/carrier or removing the front wheel or any other gadgets. 
Just put the bike's front tire against the front of the pickup bed, run a camlock tie down strap from the left side of the handlebar to the left side bed stake pocket, a strap from the right side handle bar down to the right side stake pocket, tighten evenly. Been hauling bikes and motocross bikes this way for 15+ years.


----------



## zenxteninc (May 18, 2012)

*I made one like the Advantage bike rack truck carrier*

Just used PVC and some 90's n 45's.. I use it in the back of the truck and for parking the bikes in the garage. If you have access to pvc stuff cheap its not a bad way to go.. If you dont its the Advantage bike rack truck carrier is a pretty good price if you can get it around 100$.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

This is what I use. Though I bought them many years ago when they were about $80/bike. Thule bought the company and the price is way up now.

Thule - 501 Insta-Gater Truck Bed Bike Carrier


----------



## nynoobie (May 4, 2009)

I found a 4 bike rack at odd lots and bolted it to a 2x6 which is bolted to the bed of my tacoma. I also have a 20mm fork mount and eye lags screwed into it for tie down straps. Ill post some pics later. it was pretty inexpensive and is solid.


----------



## C.Smith (Apr 28, 2012)

I think my bed is too short on my truck (05 Crew cab short bed Sierra) to use the Advantage one although I like how it's set up...


----------



## climbingrules (Feb 3, 2010)

Instagater is the best-most secure, relatively easy to use. For absolute ease of use and the fastest loading possible a tailgate pad is the way to go. Dakine and Thule both make 'em. Plus, they are cheaper and you can get more bikes in the truck than w/any other rack.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

focotacoma said:


> I step my bikes in motor bike style, with lightly less heavy duty straps (works really well and the bikes are very stable. Depending on what truck you have their are multitude of options. I got some of these Floor Mount Tray - Tuf Rack Store which you can either bolt straight to your bed or to a piece of weather resistant lumber (trex decking material) similar to what jjc115 suggested with the qr skewers, but this way your bike doesn't need to have a standard qr axle, and you can keep both wheels on.
> 
> Tufrack : Get your ride on
> 
> ...


I don't think they are around but I was lucky enough to. Pick one up off the local classifieds and I love it, I have the 4 bike option and it is nice to toss the bike in and secure it with the quick release arms. No need to pull the wheel off but it secures my bike quite nice.


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

*Truck bed mounts*

I ran a 2 x 4 with mounts for a little while before I decided to create a more secure method of mounting my bike.

I purchased (quite a few years ago) a small toolbox that had a floormount kit so I could remove the box if I needed the room. (I don't believe I broke $80 for a new box from TSC). I simply mounted lockable mounts on the top of the lid and used a small piece of metal 'L' bracket between the two to further secure it. (Without the L-bracket, the bikes would flex the lid and sway a bit).

Now I couldn't be happier. I have a waterproof/lockable container to put extra parts, tools, pump, etc.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn, I did not know Instagators were $160 MSRP now.


----------



## Fly68 (Apr 4, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about a rack called pipline? 

pipelineracks.com


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

The one I have is extendable to fit various sized beds and was about $70. But since I have a QR15mm thru-axle, I had to buy a Yakima adapter which was around $35? I only use this when I'm going riding with a friend. I usually just use cinch straps when I'm by myself.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's my setup, holds 3 bikes perfectly (I can hold 5 if I use my hitch rack as well). I went ahead and spent a little extra for the locking fork blocks which are much more secure even if you don't lock them. I put them on a 2x8 cut to the length of the width of my bed, then stained it for protection and to match some of my interior :thumbsup: I originally had my bikes mounted up by my cab, but with my truck lifted so damn high I couldn't get my bikes out! This way is still a stretch, but MUCH easier. I strongly suggest this setup if you have the ability.


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

I also made a PVC one, works awesome. Bike is too long to close my tailgate, so I just use a strap and call it a day. Nice thing about this is you can make it fit to your bed exactly, and make it fit your tires as well...










Painted:









I used this as a starting point and shopping list, and adjusted the width to fit my bed:
Make your own Bike Rack


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW! Alot of great info, thanks guys..... 

GT5050- Does your tailgate flop around when driving with it down? Also how do you secure the rack and bike?


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

meSSican said:


> WOW! Alot of great info, thanks guys.....
> 
> GT5050- Does your tailgate flop around when driving with it down? Also how do you secure the rack and bike?


No problems with the tailgate, I just don't drive on rough roads fast. Granted, I have a Tacoma Double Cab, so the bed's only 5 feet. I think pretty much most bikes would fit in a bed 6 feet or longer with the tailgate closed anyhow. I have the rack bungeed in the truck bed. I slide the bike in, throw a strap over the toptube and tie it down. If I need to lock the bike I use a cable lock and attach it through the cargo hoops on the truck. Painted the rack looks quite clean, doesn't look crappy like I thought it would.


----------

